# I'm so excited!! (CWP)



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I took my class today for my concealed weapons permit. I scored a 50/50 on the written test and a 50/50 on marksmanship at the range for a total score of 100%!

Not too bad for a lady who's only shot a gun a couple times in her life. I gotta give credit to you all here on pf because a lot of the written test I was already quite familiar with just from reading threads on here. And Slippy had pounded those gun safety rules into my head so I was able to write them word for word without hesitation. 

Anyway was really excited and wanted to share with my friends who I knew would appreciate my taking this exciting and important step! Now I just have to wait on the permit...


----------



## bsflower13 (Nov 30, 2014)

Great job!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Awesome.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Good for you. Now keep practicing.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Congratulations.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Congrats, Kahlan!


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

No question about it. Taking the steps to proactively protect yourself is a major step in your life. I think most here will encourage you to never leave home without your weapon. Get it to where it is second nature. And of course respect all the responsibility that you have just inherited. It is a serious business, but a rewarding one knowing that you are on the right side of the 2nd Amendment. Just think of all the idiots who don't acknowledge or respect 2A. 

Good going Kahlan


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks all!!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> I took my class today for my concealed weapons permit. I scored a 50/50 on the written test and a 50/50 on marksmanship at the range for a total score of 100%!
> 
> Not too bad for a lady who's only shot a gun a couple times in her life. I gotta give credit to you all here on pf because a lot of the written test I was already quite familiar with just from reading threads on here. And Slippy had pounded those gun safety rules into my head so I was able to write them word for word without hesitation.
> 
> Anyway was really excited and wanted to share with my friends who I knew would appreciate my taking this exciting and important step! Now I just have to wait on the permit...


I'm torn between congrates and jealousy

But either way, practice practice practice and commit use to mussel memory (so practice lots, more so stoppages and failures)

And thank god I'm a ocean away from you, I can still harass you without fear of a random visit


----------



## Ian (Dec 12, 2014)

congratulations!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Way to go Kahlan!

I feel like the proud father of the young daughter that I never had. 

On a related note a friend of mine brought his two young sons age 10 and 8 over to shoot. Yesterday when I spoke with my friend, I asked him to print out the Gun Safety Rules and make his son's learn them before they could shoot. They had never shot before and I'll be darn, they recited the Safety Rules and thus were allowed to proceed to the next step which included learning about the moving parts of a single shot rifle in .22lr. We then proceeded to shoot a few rounds each and rotated after 5 or 10 rounds and did this for an hour or so. While one shot, the other sat in a chair behind the shooting table and quietly watched. 

They were patient students and we had a good safe time. They each peed in the woods and I think that capped off a nice Saturday of shooting guns, and pissin in the woods...God Bless this Great Republic!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Way to go! ::clapping::


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Congradulations Kahlan. Now give that Ruger some respect & give it a good cleaning.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Way to go, congratulations.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Great job! Glad you got your ccw, it's a crazy world out there.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

You Go Girl! Congratulations.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Congratulations!::clapping::


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Congratulations. Be careful.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Far too many don't



Inor said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> View attachment 8819


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Yay! Thanks everybody!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> I took my class today for my concealed weapons permit. I scored a 50/50 on the written test and a 50/50 on marksmanship at the range for a total score of 100%!
> 
> Not too bad for a lady who's only shot a gun a couple times in her life. I gotta give credit to you all here on pf because a lot of the written test I was already quite familiar with just from reading threads on here. And Slippy had pounded those gun safety rules into my head so I was able to write them word for word without hesitation.
> 
> Anyway was really excited and wanted to share with my friends who I knew would appreciate my taking this exciting and important step! Now I just have to wait on the permit...


Hearty congrats!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Congrats!
Did your Hub go too or are you the only CWP in the house now?


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Congratulations! Nothing I can add to all the hearty good wishes.

I pray that you never ever find yourself in a situation that requires you to use it.

AJ


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Congratulation, welcome to the club. Protect your rights each and every time you vote . None of us ever want to use our weapons against another , that does not mean we won't if forced to.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Good work Kahlan. You should be proud of yourself. Congratulations.

-Infidel


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

WooT!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Congrats! big responsibility but well worth it.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> Congrats!
> Did your Hub go too or are you the only CWP in the house now?


No he did not. I tried... so it's just me.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Congratulations. Are you going to celebrate by getting a new carry pistol?


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Diver said:


> Congratulations. Are you going to celebrate by getting a new carry pistol?


I will just be carrying the one I have for now. I'd love to get more as the budget allows.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I am very proud of your decision to get your CWP.
You took it seriously and did it the right way. Congrats


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey Congrats, and welcome to the club


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

My prayer for you is the same as it is for our troops:
See clearly, decide rightly, shoot quickly, and come home victoriously.

Remember once you choose to carry you accept the huge responsibility to act as judge, jury, and executioner.
"See clearly, decide rightly, shoot quickly, and defend your home victoriously."

You must know the laws, practice, and train, and practice, and know the laws... and hope you will never use the skills you are preparing for.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

As it has already been said, . . . but bears repeating, . . . Congratulations, Job Well Done.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I can't remember if I already said this, but, Congrats Kahlan!


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 9, 2012)

Congratulations, nicely done! "If innocent lives aren't at risk, don't shoot. And if they are, don't miss!"


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I had talked till blue in the face to DW about wear her revolver rather then carry in her purse. Then I showed her this vid.


----------



## jeep123 (Nov 6, 2014)

Right on! what kind of holster?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Found a horizontal shoulder holster she got comfortable with. T-shirt, holster over T-shirt, & loose fitting blouse over everything. She does keep two speed loaders in her purse but harness has 6 extra rounds on the right side.
I have had her practice drawing with both hands as well as both standing & sitting till she barely has to give it a thought.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Congrats! I would suggest getting a pack of snap caps and a quality holster. With these you can practice drawing the weapon and pulling the trigger safely.

Tipton makes good snap caps. 

I just recently acquired a Galco King Tuk inside the waistband (IWB) holster and I must say I love it. I thought I was fine with my Serpa outside the waistband (OWB) holster but I was wrong. I had to order my specific one online but I have found most local gun stores will allow you to bring your firearm in and try a few different ones on to test the retention/fit.

Like many have said you have taken a wonderful first step and muscle memory / training is key to keeping proficient.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

By the way, in case you weren't aware, it is a CCW/CWP right of passage that as soon as you receive your permit you must strap on your weapon, put on a cover garment and proceed immediately to the nearest Walmart. 
Once there you need to walk around for about an hour and get over the feeling that you have a huge boulder of a gun on your hip and that EVERYONE can see it. As long as the people of Walmart don't scream hysterically, point at you, yell "SHE'S GOT A GUN!!!" and run for the door.....you pass.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

If you can't draw your firearm with either hand you put yourself at a disadvantage. If you can't draw your firearm sitting in your vehicle you put yourself at a disadvantage.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> My prayer for you is the same as it is for our troops:
> See clearly, decide rightly, shoot quickly, and come home victoriously.
> 
> Remember once you choose to carry you accept the huge responsibility to act as judge, jury, and executioner.
> ...


This is great advice.
I pray that you never ever have to use your weapon.
No matter how right or necessary it was at the time it will change your life forever.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

so you did not give it 110%....


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Congrats!

This canuck is so jealous.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I assume we can look forward to the "what's the best holster for this ______" threads to start filling the LO section now. :grin:

Seriously though, great job!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> No he did not. I tried... so it's just me.


Well it looks like you are the man of the house now. Congrats on the permit and the great score!


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

That's awesome chica! Very proud of you.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> I took my class today for my concealed weapons permit. I scored a 50/50 on the written test and a 50/50 on marksmanship at the range for a total score of 100%!
> 
> Not too bad for a lady who's only shot a gun a couple times in her life. I gotta give credit to you all here on pf because a lot of the written test I was already quite familiar with just from reading threads on here. And Slippy had pounded those gun safety rules into my head so I was able to write them word for word without hesitation.
> 
> Anyway was really excited and wanted to share with my friends who I knew would appreciate my taking this exciting and important step! Now I just have to wait on the permit...


Great job! Congratulations!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I got some snap caps today so now I can practice at home even when I can't get to the range!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Good work!,congratulations!.I hope your hubby is proud,I was as proud as pie when my wife got her first CCW in Washington and her Michigan CPL.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I remember my first "WalMart walk". It was nerve-racking, but it helped a lot.


----------



## TJC44 (Mar 16, 2014)

Congratulations, Kahlan. Great score.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow congrats!!!!! that's awesome


----------

